# Nepaug 4/22



## jarrodski (Apr 22, 2009)

4pm...  I bring my dog, she can rip though 

all welcome


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 22, 2009)

Make it a weekend and I'll be there as long as the dog doesn't nip our ankles as we pedal!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2009)

No can do, not on a weekday at 4.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 22, 2009)

wish i could.  lax practice at 4:30...  

i want to get one or both of my dogs into going on a ride with me.  probably hard to contain 2 dogs and one of them isn't quite the athlete as the other.


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 22, 2009)

emma is good.  she's trained well... meaning she stays behind me.  When i ride with  other people i just drop into down hill sections last,  makes it easier.   As far as other dogs and mountain biking... if we cross paths with another dog/bike it's a non-issue.  Haven't tried 2 dogs / 2 bikes...


----------



## 2knees (Apr 22, 2009)

cant do this one but i really would like to tag along with you at some point this year.   Please post up the next time you're going.


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> cant do this one but i really would like to tag along with you at some point this year.   Please post up the next time you're going.



every day m-f @ 4... weekends are iffy depending on chores.  usually my saturdays and sundays are in Pennwood. 

probably not this weekend thoguh.  yard work and zamboni are going to eat my whole weekend


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 22, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> emma is good.  she's trained well... meaning she stays behind me.  When i ride with  other people i just drop into down hill sections last,  makes it easier.   As far as other dogs and mountain biking... if we cross paths with another dog/bike it's a non-issue.  Haven't tried 2 dogs / 2 bikes...



cool.  i am going to start my older dog out first.  she is great with off leash commands and has the wind to keep up.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> usually my saturdays and sundays are in Pennwood.



I've driven by there a couple times in the last few days, I've never really heard much about it.  How's the riding there?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 22, 2009)

you will have to show us around Pennwood sometime


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I've driven by there a couple times in the last few days, I've never really heard much about it.  How's the riding there?



"technical" haha... very rocky.  I like it.  It's pretty demanding as far as cross country riding goes.  no features anywhere.  A couple sections with some real good rythem that last for a while, and the climbs aren't torture.  it runs along the ridge between 185 and 189.  The metacommet trail runs through it, also technical with some very entertaining sections.  

negatives include the out and back feeling... not very loopy. 

860.810.7417 is the cell,  i also update the dorkbook before rides.  www.facebook.com jarrod moss


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 22, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> "technical" haha... very rocky.  I like it.  It's pretty demanding as far as cross country riding goes.  no features anywhere.  A couple sections with some real good rythem that last for a while, and the climbs aren't torture.  it runs along the ridge between 187 and 189.  The metacommet trail runs through it, also technical with some very entertaining sections.
> 
> negatives include the out and back feeling... not very loopy.
> 
> 860.810.7417 is the cell,  i also update the dorkbook before rides.  www.facebook.com jarrod moss



Sounds like a fun ride!


----------



## Greg (Apr 22, 2009)

*Penwood*

Place looks fun:

http://crankfire.com/trails/trail.php?trailid=14

Definitely down.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> "technical" haha... very rocky.  I like it.  It's pretty demanding as far as cross country riding goes.  no features anywhere.  A couple sections with some real good rythem that last for a while, and the climbs aren't torture.  it runs along the ridge between 187 and 189.  The metacommet trail runs through it, also technical with some very entertaining sections.
> 
> negatives include the out and back feeling... not very loopy.
> 
> 860.810.7417 is the cell,  i also update the dorkbook before rides.  www.facebook.com jarrod moss



Sounds like fun, and not especially far away.  I'll definitely check it out sometime.


----------

